# Suppression Application iPhone grisé



## aminebenk (27 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit soucis, je n'arrive pas a supprimer cette application qui est grise dans la page des applications de mon iphone (screen en bas de post). Il y a la petite croix qui me permet de supprimer mais quand je clique dessus puis je clique sur supprimer, celle ci ne veut pas se supprime. J'ai essaye de le faire par itunes mais rien, je n'arrive pas...
Merci de m'aider !!!


----------



## lineakd (27 Août 2016)

@aminebenk, as tu essayé, en par par l'app réglages/général/stockage et utilisation d'icloud/stockage/gérer le stockage/ puis de sélectionner l'app et d'appuyer sur "supprimer l'app"?


----------



## aminebenk (28 Août 2016)

Parfait, merci beaucoup, ca a bien marche !!!!


----------

